# Difference between a Master, and a Field Master?



## skewby (25 October 2009)

Please?  Stupid question I know, but I can't work it out.  Everytime I've been out there's been a master.  I've seen on some hunt websites, that they say the Master is so and so for weekdays, then at weekends the Master is the same guy but the Field Master is someone else.  Please explain?  Thankies


----------



## virtual (25 October 2009)

The Master (or masters) are the "front men"/women of the hunt. In different hunts they act in different capacities, but it usually involves planning the season, liasing with farmers, co-ordinating, networking etc and often part funding the hunt and/or hunting hounds or leading the field (Field Mastering). The Master(s) stay the same all season but the field master (the person who leads the field on a day out hunting) can be different depending who is available and knows the country etc.


----------



## zippo (25 October 2009)

The Master is GOD,the Field Master is God's Right Hand,at least thats what I've always believed.


----------



## camilla4 (25 October 2009)

The Master (or masters) are the "front men"/women of the hunt. In different hunts they act in different capacities, but it usually involves planning the season, liasing with farmers, co-ordinating, networking etc and often part funding the hunt and/or hunting hounds or leading the field (Field Mastering). The Master(s) stay the same all season but the field master (the person who leads the field on a day out hunting) can be different depending who is available and knows the country etc.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly this - well explained Virtual!


----------



## Irishcobs (25 October 2009)

Our hunt has 3 joint Masters. One is the huntsman, he is in charge of the hounds and rides with them. His wife is a lady master, she also field masters some week days. The other joint master field masters week days as well. Each field master have their own area or country as they call it.
Their field mastering roles mean they talk to farmers and organise where they go. They also clear their country.
Their Masters roles mean they have a joint decision on how the hunt is run etc.
We have a Saturday field master who is also amateur whipper in.


----------



## marco (25 October 2009)

Its dead easy! Masters are responsile for running the hunt; thehunsman is appointed b the masters to hunt thehounds; field masters control and are responsible for the mounted field. Masters often take on these roles in addition to running the hunt.


----------



## combat_claire (26 October 2009)

Although we have three joint-masters who take responsibility for the day to day running of the hunt, occasionally with demands on time and extra tasks involved for post-ban hunting (trail laying etc) we will not have enough people to go round. In this case a senior member of the field who knows what they are doing and has the respect of the field will be asked to field master for the day.


----------



## kick_On (26 October 2009)

Where i hunt they have at least  5 Master. So on day you hunt they tell you who's field master for day and they are in over all command and you follow them, but other master are still out. Normally a master will take certain ground as they know the ground and farmers etc...


----------

